# Spider Hill Prop Works is open !



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

It has taken me a about a year to get to this point, but I am pleased to announce that the first run of my custom PVC prop building parts are now available ! Please stop by and take a look. Use the code "GET20" to get 20% off your order. 

Stay tuned for more announcements as we will be adding some new hardware to the site very shortly. 

If there is something you would like to see offered on the site, please drop me a line and I'll see what I can do. 

D.


----------

